# How to: Create Skin for Window Media Playe



## ritesh.techie (Aug 13, 2009)

Creating skin for media player is a very easy task and to create your first skin*askritesh.blogspot.com/2009/0...dow-media.html

Here is final output

*riteshhowto.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/1.jpg?w=414&h=245

*riteshhowto.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/2.jpg?w=414&h=246


**www.megaupload.com/?d=G161GR1I*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 14, 2009)

Please post atleast half of the tutorial..... here or the full post. dont simply post your blog....


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 14, 2009)

reason why i don'y post full tutorial is I am not able to use IFRAME here, thats it i am not here to advertise


----------



## kalpik (Aug 17, 2009)

Why do you want to create an iFrame? Why not copy paste?


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2009)

@ ritesh.techie - are there any clickable link on your tutorial post that can directly get us to your original tute?

Or you think we are going to browse your whole blog for the tute ?

BTw, how come even you call this a tutorial ? There is no explanation, no methods but only two screenshots which describes nothing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 20, 2009)

^^I have seen his totorial at start. He had given the link of his blog. 
But kalpik has sipped that portion..... Now only images are available.
Dont know why he did this.... if anything was illegal he need to delete or close the thread.
What is the means of a thread without leg and hand.   
Nothing remain in this thread.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks buddy. I had not noticed that 

Strange !! Why he had removed the link ?!!
May be he will explain.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 21, 2009)

*riteshhowto.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/window-media-player-skin.pdf


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 21, 2009)

here is my link son't know why he has deleted that

*askritesh.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-create-skin-for-window-media.html


----------



## kalpik (Aug 21, 2009)

The reason the link was snipped, as simply giving a link amounts to advertising. Post the tutorial in it's entirety here..


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 21, 2009)

kalpik said:


> The reason the link was snipped, as simply giving a link amounts to advertising. Post the tutorial in it's entirety here..



I am not advertising my blog here, you can see with all the topics that I have started here, i am not here to drive some traffic.

*The only reason i don't post the full tut here is i couldn't use iframe tag in a BBCODE based forum*


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2009)

WoW! it's one long tutorial. 36 pages. Thanks !!

Can you try to copy & paste it in here. That would be great.


----------

